
Show HN: Unpopularize – A Firefox ext that removes popular tweets from timeline - deadcast
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/unpopularize/
======
mrmondo
You can disable them in Twitter’s settings without the need for an extension.

